# Vernon White Said That Chuck Liddell Just Got Out Of Rehab Before Fighting Rampage.



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.bloodyknux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27224

*Chuck just got out of re-hab, but I do have to say it was stupid for him to come out of re-hab and fight Quentin the way he fought him. He should have fought a smarter fight. Quentin’s my boy, I love you, and hold that belt forever.*

Interesting.

Discuss.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

what kind of rehab


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He doesn't really say which one.

After the Good Morning Dallas incident, Dana did that interview where he said Chuck was "sick" and that he & one of the Fertita brothers were going to go to his place, and have a talk with him. It makes you wonder.

Also, Vernon White's eye got messed up big time in their (Liddell vs White) fight, which is why he fell the way he did. Nasty, nasty stuff.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

This is very interesting...I'm starting to wonder if it was alcohol (likely) or drug abuse (even more likely).:confused02:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I think he's probably alchohal. Because Chuck would have to get tested for banned substances after events. Alchohal isn't banned. I've heard about this before too, and I think I remember reading that Randy Couture had mentioned Chuck's problem before too.:dunno:


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> I think he's probably alchohal. Because Chuck would have to get tested for banned substances after events. Alchohal isn't banned. I've heard about this before too, and I think I remember reading that Randy Couture had mentioned Chuck's problem before too.:dunno:


I thought the same thing but then Vernon said he just GOT OUT of rehab. So it could be drugs...He needs to be clean before he gets out so it's still a possibility considering he did get out.


----------



## jobbernowl (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd put my money on coke if anything. 

Hopefully Vernon is wrong about that though.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

justinstokesmma said:


> I've got a video from YOUTUBE that is very suspecting that maybe Chuck has a pill problem...heres the url for the vid.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Chuck Liddell is wasted - UFCmania.com


Everyone has seen that interview.. he was ill at that point and on perscripted drugs. He should not of had that interview. Dana was mad at the people that let him do it.


----------



## Demigorgon (Dec 28, 2006)

justinstokesmma said:


> Your right dude, it could either be alcohol or pills, because alcohol is in your system until you piss it out and pills can stay in your system for up to a MAX of 5 days, so either one could be true.


Not true, it is totally dependant on the drug on how long it stays in your system.

I would say alcohol is probably the least likely. Could be pain killers, which they wouldn't test for since they are leagal and would have allowed him to fight, albiet sloppily.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Also, this isn't an excuse type thread, so before anyone says that I'm trying to make excuses for Chuck losing, I'm not. I just found this interesting.

Good lord, Chuck likes to go for the eyes, doesn't he?


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

He probably had a problem with Cough Syrup, haha (referring to that interview he did in Texas). 

Seriously, My buddies and I have always suspected he was on coke, as someone here just said. If you wanna talk about testing. Coke is out of the body in a matter of days... I've seen him on tv or in the crowd countless times, where he looks all coked out.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

its coke...watch the good morning AM video...his jaw locked and jutted out


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Slamnbam88 said:


> its coke...watch the good morning AM video...his jaw locked and jutted out


I agree.. classic signs of coke. Also, look at the Belfort / Ortiz fight; he's going nuts in the audience, overenergetic and shuffling around like he wants to fight, and constantly rubbing his nose indicating snorting. Rogan made a joke about him being drunk, but anyone who'd seen a coke high knew better. I've known ppl who did coke and this is an open and shut case in my eyes.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Damone said:


> Also, this isn't an excuse type thread, so before anyone says that I'm trying to make excuses for Chuck losing, I'm not. I just found this interesting.
> 
> Good lord, Chuck likes to go for the eyes, doesn't he?


It's because he wants people to KNOW they fought him. Walking down the street you see a fighter with a messed up all black and blue eye, you're gonna say "Yeah he fought Chuck."

He's branding them. 

...and, I don't think Chucks a coke head.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

it was ******* coke, look at chuck in the ortiz vs. belfort, i just watched it, he has his hands up like he wants to fight with this focused look then he rubs his nose just like a coke head would.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

JawShattera said:


> it was ******* coke, look at chuck in the ortiz vs. belfort, i just watched it, he has his hands up like he wants to fight with this focused look then he rubs his nose just like a coke head would.



Heres a link

Chuck Liddell on Coke? - Google Video


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

I'de say its coke or pain killers allot of athletes abuse pain medication but he did coke that night for sure hopefuly thats not what he was in rehab for.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah I hear he's a fan of coke as well.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice interview. Shed some light on why Vernon looked like he faked that KO when he fought Chuck. Guess he got poked in the eye lol. Man, I don't like all this eye-poking talk. I don't wanna find out Chuck has been so dominant because he purposely pokes everyone in their eyes  He definatley looks to be on coke during the Belfort fight though.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't even think it was a poke. Didn't he badly break Vernon's eye socket, which is why he went down the way he did?

Chuck DOES have some wandering thumbs, though. Whether it's intentional or not, we'll probably never know.


----------



## sleeptones (Feb 4, 2007)

jobbernowl said:


> I'd put my money on coke if anything.
> 
> Hopefully Vernon is wrong about that though.


absolutly he was showing sure symptoms of just getting over a cocaine binge with his drooping jaw, and hallucinations, he was going into REM sleep on the show.


----------



## Emkorial (Apr 22, 2007)

Nah, if anything, I'd say precription painkillers. Thats type of life tears your body up, and I could see pain pills being a big problem for a lot of people


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Nice interview. Shed some light on why Vernon looked like he faked that KO when he fought Chuck. Guess he got poked in the eye lol. Man, I don't like all this eye-poking talk. I don't wanna find out Chuck has been so dominant because he purposely pokes everyone in their eyes  He definatley looks to be on coke during the Belfort fight though.


I wouldn't say hes dominant because of that, I mean he was destroying Vernon White anyways and it wasn't the eye poke that knocked him out.

Only eye poke that has actually assisted him in a victory was his first fight with Ortiz in my opinion, even then Ortiz didn't say anything when he had about 4 seconds to alert Big John so it was his own fault.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Damone said:


> http://www.bloodyknux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27224
> 
> *Chuck just got out of re-hab, but I do have to say it was stupid for him to come out of re-hab and fight Quentin the way he fought him. He should have fought a smarter fight. Quentin’s my boy, I love you, and hold that belt forever.*
> 
> ...


At the end of the interview this was added:




> ***AFTER MUCH DISCUSSION OF VERNON'S QUOTE ABOUT CHUCK GOING TO REHAB, I CALLED HIM FOR CLARIFICATION.
> 
> BK- When you mentioned that Chuck shouldn't have taken the fight with Rampage so soon after getting out of rehab did you mean for an injury or an addiction?
> 
> ...


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

In the interview, he looks like he's either drunk, on pills, or was sippin' some syrup lol, but in the Belfort vs Ortiz video he was definately on coked out.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

I Remember Seein Chuck On Some Show And He Was So F**ked Up I Mean He Could Even Open He Eyes Or Even Talk Looked Like The Aftermath Of A Loooooong Night Of Coke Or Somthing


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

sleeptones said:


> absolutly he was showing sure symptoms of just getting over a cocaine binge with his drooping jaw, and hallucinations, he was going into REM sleep on the show.


Nah those arent symptoms of getting over a coke binge. I usually just get kinda down on myself (cuz theres no more coke) but continue to snort and grind my teeth some for a while til i go to sleep. No hallucinations ever coke's not that kinda drug. The stuff you mentioned is more symptomatic of painkillers and nerve pills and shit.

Ah well, whatever the case I hope rehab cleaned him up. Guess he really was partying too hard. That kinda sucks cuz he's not getting any younger; I'd rather him be training and getting better as a fighter than snorting coke or eating vicodin.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Duffman said:


> I Remember Seein Chuck On Some Show And He Was So F**ked Up I Mean He Could Even Open He Eyes Or Even Talk Looked Like The Aftermath Of A Loooooong Night Of Coke Or Somthing


On that interview it was pills, I promise.

Or he was actually drunk, but i dont know who the **** would come to an interview drunk. If that was the case then I'd say the rehab was definitely for alcohol.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, this is sad. I never saw that video of him during the Tito/Vitor fight, that's fucked.


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

Duffman said:


> I Remember Seein Chuck On Some Show And He Was So F**ked Up I Mean He Could Even Open He Eyes Or Even Talk Looked Like The Aftermath Of A Loooooong Night Of Coke Or Somthing


Were you on coke when you typed this?


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

justinstokesmma said:


> I want the old Chuck back.


You want the old Chuck back but have you stopped to think that Chuck could just be old?


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

justinstokesmma said:


> I want the old Chuck back.


He seems pretty much the same to me. He just didn't have to face the level of competition he does now. Add the facts that he's one-dimensional and possibly on coke, I don't see him making a comeback, ever.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> He seems pretty much the same to me. He just didn't have to face the level of competition he does now. Add the facts that he's one-dimensional and possibly on coke, I don't see him making a comeback, ever.


This particular party animal cokehead _is_ making a comeback :smoke02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> He seems pretty much the same to me. He just didn't have to face the level of competition he does now. Add the facts that he's one-dimensional and possibly on coke, I don't see him making a comeback, ever.


Um, Chuck isn't one-dimensional, obviously you haven't seen his older stuff. He stands and strikes because he likes to, not because he can't do anything else. If he wanted to work submissions he could, I've seen him finish a fight with an RNC. He just likes striking more.

Also, "on coke"? hahahahahaha. Maybe, but that doesn't mean anything in regard to his abilities.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Slamnbam88 said:


> its coke...watch the good morning AM video...his jaw locked and jutted out


Um, that is NOT what coke does to you. Ya you'll be jawing like crazy but coke doesn't make you delirious and sleepy like he was in that interview, quite the opposite in fact. 
I suppose he could be on the tail end of an all-nighter and feeling the comedown pretty bad, but I think it's just as likely that he was sick, medicated, and tired.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Um, that is NOT what coke does to you. Ya you'll be jawing like crazy but coke doesn't make you delirious and sleepy like he was in that interview, quite the opposite in fact.
> I suppose he could be on the tail end of an all-nighter and feeling the comedown pretty bad, but I think it's just as likely that he was sick, medicated, and tired.


Comedown's never done that to me. Id say it's way more likely he was medicated. One too many percocets or somethin.


----------



## scat (Oct 15, 2006)

its coke or oxycontin. either way he is snorting the shit. those dime piece strippers giving him a lap dance are probably the reason he started getting into coke in the first place.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Excuses, Excuses


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Excuses, Excuses


Whatever dude youre just pissed that Chuck's a rockstar :smoke02:

:cool04:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

scat said:


> its coke or oxycontin. either way he is snorting the shit. those dime piece strippers giving him a lap dance are probably the reason he started getting into coke in the first place.


That really can't be coke alone doing that. Coke makes you hyper and alert. OC I could believe but it could be a lot of other sedatives and it also could be legal and doctor-prescribed.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

justinstokesmma said:


> Yeah I know that my trainer told me that Chuck has had some substance abuse problem but he wasn't sure what it was....anyone know why he was in rehab?...


See the first part of your statement. :confused03:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Whatever dude youre just pissed that Chuck's a rockstar :smoke02:
> 
> :cool04:


Not really. I just think it's reall dumb that after he gets knocked out, people go and find every excuse possible to defend chuck from the loss he took. Whereas if chuck had won and done so in his regular fashion (KO), nobody would be mentioning anything about Rehabs or Not training hard, or too much partying coke in his nose bullshit wether it had truly happened or not.


----------



## Craig88 (May 27, 2007)

I don't think any of us are trying to make excuses for his loss, were trying to figure out if chuck's a coke head or not :confused02:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Hmm, interesting ...


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I just think it's reall dumb that after he gets knocked out, people go and find every excuse possible to defend chuck from the loss he took. Whereas if chuck had won and done so in his regular fashion (KO), nobody would be mentioning anything about Rehabs or Not training hard, or too much partying coke in his nose bullshit wether it had truly happened or not.


dude theres absolutely no reason for posts like this in this thread



Damone said:


> Also, this isn't an excuse type thread, so before anyone says that I'm trying to make excuses for Chuck losing, I'm not. I just found this interesting.
> 
> Good lord, Chuck likes to go for the eyes, doesn't he?


That's from the threadstarter, and nobody else here has been making excuses for Chuck either. Rampage's fight hasnt even been mentioned, so get off the rockstar's back. Let's me you and Chuck all smoke some meth cool? :smoke01:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> dude theres absolutely no reason for posts like this in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> That's from the threadstarter, and nobody else here has been making excuses for Chuck either. Rampage's fight hasnt even been mentioned, so get off the rockstar's back. Let's me you and Chuck all smoke some meth cool? :smoke01:


I never said people on the thread were making excuses. Chuck even made excuses about partying too hard and not focusing on training. Now there are rumors about rehab and a drug addiction.
Aren't those excuses that people are saying could've been the reason why he lost??

I'm not trying to bash Chuck i think he's a great fighter, not one of my favorites but a great fighter. I just don't understand why fighters have to find excuses to make up for how they got their ass kicked. I know one of my favorite fighters (GSP) did the same thing. I'm still a huge fan but again why can't they just accept their loss and comeback stronger with no bullshit?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> He doesn't really say which one.
> 
> After the Good Morning Dallas incident, Dana did that interview where he said Chuck was "sick" and that he & one of the Fertita brothers were going to go to his place, and have a talk with him. It makes you wonder.
> 
> Also, Vernon White's eye got messed up big time in their (Liddell vs White) fight, which is why he fell the way he did. Nasty, nasty stuff.


He said he was sick and had pneumonia and wouldn’t go to the doctor so I don’t see any connection. I watched the interview and it seemed to me he was sick and on medication and dead tired. His body language defiantly said im sick not Im high.


----------



## bigdizave (Sep 24, 2006)

HexRei said:


> That really can't be coke alone doing that. Coke makes you hyper and alert.


Not really. This is a good morning show. That's what you look like after a night out partying on coke. I hope not but that's what it looks like it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bigdizave said:


> Not really. This is a good morning show. That's what you look like after a night out partying on coke. I hope not but that's what it looks like it.


Hm, well from my own personal experience I'd disagree. He fell asleep in the middle of a conversation while on a sound stage in front of a camera. He had to have some downers of some kind in his system. Sometimes you crash hard but he could barely even talk.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Coke wont go away that fast, the high sure but your still wired for at least 8 to 10 hrs. I also don’t think the fight footage shows anything remarkable I’ve seen many guys put there fists up wile watching a fight and do some shadow boxing. He might be a bit drunk and he might be a bit high OR he could just be really into the fight. 

Anyway if there’s a drug problem I hope he gets healthy but the Texas interview for sure looks like he was sick as hell.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> I wouldn't say hes dominant because of that, I mean he was destroying Vernon White anyways and it wasn't the eye poke that knocked him out.
> 
> Only eye poke that has actually assisted him in a victory was his first fight with Ortiz in my opinion, even then Ortiz didn't say anything when he had about 4 seconds to alert Big John so it was his own fault.


:confused04:


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

bigdizave said:


> Not really. This is a good morning show. That's what you look like after a night out partying on coke. I hope not but that's what it looks like it.


That's not what you look like after a night with coke. 

Honestly if that interview is the main evidence we're going off to speculate what he was in rehab for, it's gotta be painkillers.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I never said people on the thread were making excuses. Chuck even made excuses about partying too hard and not focusing on training. Now there are rumors about rehab and a drug addiction.
> *Aren't those excuses that people are saying could've been the reason why he lost??*
> 
> I'm not trying to bash Chuck i think he's a great fighter, not one of my favorites but a great fighter. I just don't understand why fighters have to find excuses to make up for how they got their ass kicked. I know one of my favorite fighters (GSP) did the same thing. I'm still a huge fan but again why can't they just accept their loss and comeback stronger with no bullshit?


Not in this particular thread. We're just tryin speculating as to why the **** Chuck was in rehab. I doubt he was there so he would later have an excuse for the Rampage fight if he lost.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Um, that is NOT what coke does to you. Ya you'll be jawing like crazy but coke doesn't make you delirious and sleepy like he was in that interview, quite the opposite in fact.
> I suppose he could be on the tail end of an all-nighter and feeling the comedown pretty bad, but I think it's just as likely that he was sick, medicated, and tired.


.[/QUOTE]


the effects of coke that are immediate are the super woken up feeling the high...if u combine say a gram to two grams over the course of a night with drinks after being on an adreniline rush like being in a UFC fight...your body = finished and wants rest.
no more adrenaline/hungover(or still drunk)/comeing down

also the oxy could do it but that jaw and how he grits his teeth are classic coke shit...i mean its been a while but that shit looks pretty familure


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Um, does anyone else think it's notable that Vernon White has no clue whether his claim about Liddell and rehab is true or not?


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

Rehab is a very popular club in Las Vegas. Vernon said his friend told him Chuck just got out of the Rehab before the UFC 71. Everyone read the stories about Chuck partying it up prior to the big night. Therefore its just a case of a broken telephone, people. Case solved. Feel free to rep me ... :thumb03:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Its definitely a combo of things I bet. Alcohol for sure just look at the stomach, coke for sure also. Pills.....why not??


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

you guys are pathetic, Chuck was one of the four guys getting tested for drugs prior to the big night, it was on the news.


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

I think Chuck just likes beer.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

chuck liddel is addicted too mushroom tea


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Braveheart said:


> you guys are pathetic, Chuck was one of the four guys getting tested for drugs prior to the big night, it was on the news.


Yeah but if he was in rehab he would atleast not have been on it during that time and who knows if and when he actually was in rehab. He did alot of promotional stuff for the fight prior to it happening. And that kind of stuff would be a huge distraction while you're rehabbing. Something tells me maybe if he went in it was after the Good Morning Dallas thing. If that's the case then he probably came out right before training camp.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn guys, whatever! :sarcastic07: 
He's just a man, we all have our vices.:wink03:


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Damn guys, whatever! :sarcastic07:
> He's just a man, we all have our vices.:wink03:




I know about vices...

mine are here:

Poll: Which Jessica is the hottest! ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page)


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

Hasn't anyone learned from Mark Kerr??? Yah Chuck always seemed to me like he would do crack or coke iunno why I just always get that vibe from him...


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Cohobow said:


> I think Chuck just likes beer.


Chuck aslo drinks hot sauce by the bottle...straight:drool01:


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

Cohobow said:


> I think Chuck just likes beer.


ye, what kind of beer do u think he likes?


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

Braveheart said:


> ye, what kind of beer do u think he likes?


:confused02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Braveheart said:


> ye, what kind of beer do u think he likes?


I bet Chuck is a liquor man... Jager FTW.


----------



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

I bet its just hard liquor - something like straight vodka will surely do. \


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I bet Chuck is a liquor man... Jager FTW.


I'm with you there :thumbsup:


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Is it just me or does anybody give a shit about what Vernon Tiger White says? Guy has fell off, so he waits until Chuck loses, and brings up all of this stuff about Chuck in Rehab and "FINGER IN MY EYE" from a fight that was what, 2 years ago, maybe more?

Seriously, consider the source.

And even so, if he was on anything, he wasn't in the fight since he was tested. So whatever drugs he was on, if any, he wsan't on them during the fight, so they didn't do anything to him.

Chuck lost because he f'ed up and Rampage was right there to drop him. Plain and simple. It's not because chuck partied or went to rehab or grew a third ball or he slept sideways on a Tempurpedic bed or he was jet-lagged or snorted three immodium ADs or somebody put acid in his mohawk that dripped into his eyes or he drank four bottles of hot sauce before the fight... NOTHING.

He lost. People lose. Nobody is undefeated, and if they are, they haven't fought long enough (Diego....?) If this whole thing is true, we'll find out about it. but I'm not taking Vernon White's word for anything,


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

UFCjunkie.com Exclusive: Chuck Liddell’s Agent Denies Rehab Claim -- UFC news at UFCjunkie.com

Boom, there ya go, finally I Get a post in that nobody beat me to for some repping! ( I hope. )


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome job Beeno. Rep for you


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

wikipedia said:


> In March, shortly before UFC 68, he appeared on Good Morning Texas for an interview, and to promote the film 300, but appeared to be very drowsy and fell asleep in mid interview [1]. UFC President Dana White, along with Liddell's head coach Scott VanGilder, explained that Liddell had pneumonia and had taken a large dose of sedatives the night before the interview; White voiced disappointment that Liddells' managers allowed him to do the interview given his impaired state. Liddell was subsequently forced to take a drug test by the Nevada State Athletic Commission, which he passed without complication.[4]


This might be interesting.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> Unbelievable. I have a new found disrespect for him. I really used to like him.. Absolutely unprofessional. Randy Couture is the best ambassador for this sport. I know, I know -- he has a problem. But professionalism, especially in an up and coming sport that has potential public relations issues, is just as important as the ability to give good knock outs (which Chuck is the best at)


read the rest of the thread... this is old news and the UFC already explained that Chuck had pneuomonia and was one multiple medications at the time. There is no actual proof that this was caused by anything illicit, its very possible the guy was just sick and medicated.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Actually, I believe the facts were he was taking pneumonia meds (some type of cough syrup, oxycodone maybe I can't recall) and Lunesta (that green butterfly sleeping shit.)

He called someone (Hackleman I believe) the night before because he couldn't sleep, and whomever he called told him to take NyQuil. Not realizing what all else he was taking, Chuck says "Um, OKAY" and downs the NyQuil, having to get up early the next morning for the interview.

So chuck has two prescriptions and NyQuil in his system. Also, there have been reports that the NSAC IMMEDIATELY drug tested Liddell, which he passed.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

Braveheart said:


> Rehab is a very popular club in Las Vegas. Vernon said his friend told him Chuck just got out of the Rehab before the UFC 71. Everyone read the stories about Chuck partying it up prior to the big night. Therefore its just a case of a broken telephone, people. Case solved. Feel free to rep me ... :thumb03:


didnt anyone read my result of the investigation on this matter? CASE CLOSED PEOPLE. stop talking shit about Chuck.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> He called someone (Hackleman I believe) the night before because he couldn't sleep, and whomever he called told him to take NyQuil. Not realizing what all else he was taking, Chuck says "Um, OKAY" and downs the NyQuil, having to get up early the next morning for the interview.


Well that's not so smart, is it? Poor Chuck, he's a victim of not reading the labeling.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Damone - right on... even basic humans know to ask their doctor before they take anything while on prescripts...

As for the "Club Rehab" thing, read the interview, Vernon specifically says "drug rehab."


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Damone said:


> Well that's not so smart, is it? Poor Chuck, he's a victim of not reading the labeling.


If he felt like shit and couldnt sleep then it's hard to blame him. Everybody knows ODing on Nyquil puts you to sleep. And maybe he just weighed it out: be a little groggy in the morning, or, not sleep at all. He just wound up groggier than he intended.


----------



## Poyndexter (Feb 14, 2007)

I didn't read through all 6 pages, but I'm going to post my take on the off-shot that no one else has posted the same thing.

I've always thought that Chuck had a cocaine problem. I remember when I first started watching UFC, every time I saw him in the crowd at a fight he'd be rubbing his nose. I don't mean "I have a sniffle" rub, he was rubbing it every 5 seconds (just like when you've been doing coke and you're trying to keep your nose from running, his always dilated eyes, etc.).

It could be coincidence, but I've personally done the drug in the past, and I know the signs.


----------



## Poyndexter (Feb 14, 2007)

Poyndexter said:


> I didn't read through all 6 pages, but I'm going to post my take on the off-shot that no one else has posted the same thing.
> 
> I've always thought that Chuck had a cocaine problem. I remember when I first started watching UFC, every time I saw him in the crowd at a fight he'd be rubbing his nose. I don't mean "I have a sniffle" rub, he was rubbing it every 5 seconds (just like when you've been doing coke and you're trying to keep your nose from running, his always dilated eyes, etc.).
> 
> It could be coincidence, but I've personally done the drug in the past, and I know the signs.


Ironically enough, the link posted earlier has the clip I was referring too (the one that initially piqued my curiosity) in my previous post.

YouTube - Chuck Lidell on cocaine


----------



## maxxb0y (Oct 12, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> Comedown's never done that to me. Id say it's way more likely he was medicated. One too many percocets or somethin.



percs will do that ... im on them for post surgery pain and it will make u groggy... that seems more like it ....


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

what accusations are gonna be made whenever Randy loses his belt, that he is on steroids. 

Cmon your telling me that when you are sick you dont take tons of Nyquil to sleep like a baby? And have ANY of you had pneumonia. I've had it before and it sucks. Its not like any kind of Flu or anything. You feal like you are gonna die at any moment. When I had it i would always down some Nyquil just to get 8 hours of sleep, when ive had 6 total hours of sleep the 3 days before.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I dont know if this was mentioned. All these posts made me angry. If you dont get cleared to fight before the fight which is done that day you cant fight. if chuck was cleared he was fine nuff said


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

moldy said:


> I dont know if this was mentioned. All these posts made me angry. If you dont get cleared to fight before the fight which is done that day you cant fight. if chuck was cleared he was fine nuff said


What the **** are you talking about??


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

moldy said:


> I dont know if this was mentioned. All these posts made me angry. If you dont get cleared to fight before the fight which is done that day you cant fight. if chuck was cleared he was fine nuff said


Most of us are not even talking about the fight so I dont see where your coming from.


----------



## Poyndexter (Feb 14, 2007)

moldy said:


> I dont know if this was mentioned. All these posts made me angry. If you dont get cleared to fight before the fight which is done that day you cant fight. if chuck was cleared he was fine nuff said


Cocaine only stays in your system for 3 - 7 days. So yeah, he could have passed a drug test and still been tooted out of his mind the week before.

Also, some asshole negative repped me for saying that Chuck looked like he'd been doing Cocaine. At least leave your name you f ucking p ussy, don't get mad because your boy is possibly strung out on Coke.


----------

